# Freeride im Montafon... Oder zumindest schöne Singletrails



## JuranWiesbaden (4. September 2009)

Hi,
ich und ein Freund haben uns gerade neue Lapierre Spicy's 316 geholt, und da kam uns die tolle Idee, ma zu checken, was so in Schruns abgeht
Meine Eltern haben dort auf dem Bartholomäberg nämlich ein Ferienhaus, so können wir schonmal kostenlos wohnen. Ich muss gleich sagen, dass ich NOCH nie in nem Bikepark oder so war, sprich schon gerne schnelles Bergabfahren und Singletrails in Richtung Freeride mag, aber jetzt auch keine extreme Downhiller Strecke erwarte. Letzteres soll es ja, soweit ich weiß, nicht mehr in der Region geben. Aber bevor wir jetzt planlos da rumgondeln, bis wir abseits zufällig nen Singletrail finden, der uns schlimmstenfalls noch abstürzen lässt, dachte ich mir, ich frag mal hier ob es schon Leute mit ähnlichen Ambitionen im Montafon gab GPS Gerät oder ähnliches habe ich leider nicht, aber nochmal: ICH WILL KEINE TOUR HINLEGEN, sondern lediglich schöne Singletrails und schöne Bergabpassagen finden. Im schlimmsten Fall dachte ich mir, fahren wir einfach immer mit der Gondel hoch zum Hochjoch, bergab wird sich schon was finden lassen. Aber die Tickets sind ja jetzt auch nicht grade sooo billig, daher mein Thread 
Hoffe auf Hilfe!

LG Jan


----------



## Romarius (4. September 2009)

prinzipiellist in Vorarlberg fahren auf Singletrals derzeit verboten (-zumindest auf nicht speziell ausgewiesenen Bikestrecken -> also fast allen Wanderwegen)

Bevor du dich also mit Trailballern anfreundest, sei dir dies bewusst. Gleichzeitig nehmen fast alle offenen Bergbahnen Biker mit und die Leute sind positiv gegenüber Biker eingestellt.

d.h. fahr einfach dort wo du meinst fahren zu müssen, bitte verhalte dich aber respektvoll gegenüber wanderern und anderen nutzern. von deren gunst hängt das schicksal auch anderer biker in dieser gegend ab. denn wenn sich mal ein paar bewschweren müssen die behörden handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomasS (4. September 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> d.h. fahr einfach dort wo du meinst fahren zu müssen, bitte verhalte dich aber respektvoll gegenüber wanderern und anderen nutzern. von deren gunst hängt das schicksal auch anderer biker in dieser gegend ab. denn wenn sich mal ein paar bewschweren müssen die behörden handeln.





Gruß
...einer dieser anderen Biker


----------



## cvey (5. September 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> d.h. fahr einfach dort wo du meinst fahren zu müssen, bitte verhalte dich aber respektvoll gegenüber wanderern und anderen nutzern. von deren gunst hängt das schicksal auch anderer biker in dieser gegend ab. denn wenn sich mal ein paar bewschweren müssen die behörden handeln.



 Bingo! Ganz meine Meinung! Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es zurück. Habe bis jetzt noch nie und nirgends Schwierigkeiten beim Biken gehabt. Wenn man ordentlich fährt, net an anderen vorbeirast wie gedopt und ein bißchen freundlich ist geht das schon. Einfach so, wies eine gute Kinderstube halt an sich hat 

Viele Späße dabei!


----------



## csigg (24. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal Fragen wie es denn aktuell im Montafon aussieht.
Gibt es Bergbahnen die Biker mitnehmen?
Gibt es denn Singletrail-Touren, die etwas anspruchsvoller sind, und welche man fahren darf?
Die Beschreibung der Touren vom Tourismusbüro sieht mit stark Feldweg-lastig aus.....


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. August 2011)

also interessant ist sicher rauf zum Sonnenkopf-hochtragen zum Mutjöchle-von da ab den Trail zum Kristberg und von da ab den steilen Pfad hinab ins Silbertal (Einstieg unterhalb vom Gasthof Kristberg). Allerdings erfordert der Trail vom Mutjöchle zum Kristberg gute Trialtechniken wie enge Kehren fahren mit Hinterrad versetzen in steilem, z. T. ausgesetztem, verblocktem Gelände, enge Fahrrinnen und ordentliche Absätze. fahrtechnisch meiner meinung sicherlich einiges als S3 einzuschätzen mit ab und an S4 Passagen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. August 2011)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> also interessant ist sicher rauf zum Sonnenkopf-hochtragen zum Mutjöchle-von da ab den Trail zum Kristberg und von da ab den steilen Pfad hinab ins Silbertal (Einstieg unterhalb vom Gasthof Kristberg). Allerdings erfordert der Trail vom Mutjöchle zum Kristberg gute Trialtechniken wie enge Kehren fahren mit Hinterrad versetzen in steilem, z. T. ausgesetztem, verblocktem Gelände, enge Fahrrinnen und ordentliche Absätze. fahrtechnisch meiner meinung sicherlich einiges als S3 einzuschätzen mit ab und an S4 Passagen.


Das mit dem Fahren dürfen ist natürlich so ne Sache - eigentlich wohl nix, was Spass macht-aber man sollte sich eben korrekt und rücksichtsvoll verhalten-wie eben schon oft beschrieben-nimmt man Wanderer schon von weitem wahr, schaue ich, dass man frühzeitig an einer passenden Stelle anhält, um ihnen begegnungsängste zu nehmen und ihnen höflich zu begegnen.


----------



## Kanski (11. August 2017)

Jetzt 2017... gibt schon etwas mehr für biker oder noch immer das selbe?


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. August 2017)

gibt zwei Parks (bzw. Parkähnlich) Brandnertal und Bludenz. Daneben viele schöne Trails, die guten aber nicht offiziell erlaubt, daher Veröffentlichungen sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen udn die befahrung sollte auch zeitlich etwas geplant werden, um nicht auf zu viele Wanderer zu stoßen.


----------



## Kanski (15. August 2017)

Danke, wir waren da letzte 2 tage und haben die trails genossen.
alles in Harmonie mit den anderen Bergfreunde.


----------

